# 13ft aluminum fun



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

I got this boat for free and it has seen mucho slime! I am running an '85 8hp Johnsen. Built the front deck and the poling platform. Yes the poling platform is built out of pvc. It works great. My buddy and I pole it around the lagoons. I weigh 155 and he is around 190 so it is sturdy. It seriously poles in 3 inches of water by my lonesome, around 6 inches loaded with 2 anglers.















some slime...


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice! That is one tricked-out aluminum can. If it got stolen it would not be hard to spot.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

That's very cool homemade mods! At least u catch a red as shown on the pictures. Awesome!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Love it !!! Does Everything a 60K+ Skiff does , Perhaps more ! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool little boat!  And I agree with NoeEttica, the fish don't care what boat you're in. Go get 'em!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautifully ugly.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm diggn it -looks comfy too. i'd be proud of it myself..
keep the picts. coming.. 
-anytide


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

What's that covering the front deck lol


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

> What's that covering the front deck lol


I used to work by the SeaDek Factory so i went dumpster diving all the time and found some pieces and put it together. 
Thanks y'all for the compliments..It is a very fun boat, I was blessed to be given it and spent barely any money building mods...I was thinking about nicknaming it "Pover-T" (pronounced "poverty) What do ya think?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > What's that covering the front deck lol
> 
> 
> I used to work by the SeaDek Factory so i went dumpster diving all the time and found some pieces and put it together.
> Thanks y'all for the compliments..It is a very fun boat, I was blessed to be given it and spent barely any money building mods...I was thinking about nicknaming it "Pover-T" (pronounced "poverty) What do ya think?


Awesome! 

Considering how the boat has come about, Pover-T would be a fitting and unique name.


----------

